# plz help with plant density.



## DankHobbyist (Nov 13, 2014)

Barneys pineapple chunk,  curious how many to run under my lights starting from sees.  I am using 3x3 flood table in 5x5 tent using 600w gavita and 2 plasmas.  Should I do 4, 9?  3ft space for growth from top of plants.  Should add I am using airpots and a coco based amended soiled mix.


----------



## vostok (Nov 13, 2014)

3x3 flood table in 5x5 tent using 600w gavita  ..should be more than enough lights
3x3 does suit a 400w hps tho, but a 600w will get the job done quicker but only if you can move that heat
3x3 = 9 ..really well in soil in 3 gallon/15 liter pots to 3 feet high in 3 months


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 13, 2014)

I am going to use a 4x4 screen.  I know it's a lot of light.  I have 3x3 footprint for tray.  So you suggest 9 plants in this area?


----------



## umbra (Nov 14, 2014)

what is 4x4 screen for, scrog? If so, 2 or 3 plants max


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

If you're gunna SOG , then 9 plants would do ya just fine. If you're gunna SCROG, then as Umbra suggested, 2-3 plants is good with a bit more veg time.

Are any of the hoods air cooled? If they aren't you are going to have a heck of a time keeping temps in check. Even with your bigazz fan....


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 14, 2014)

I scrog in 5x5 tent with 4 plants and have the screen go the full distance of the 5x5 tent. (If you have a 3x3 flood table, then set the 4 plants in the 4 corners of the table) I set my plants in place when they are 12-15" tall and then set the screen over them at 15" so that it is just touching so that I can immediately begin spreading them out under the screen. I keep them under 24hrs of light for another 10 days so that they can veg long enough to stretch their branches out under the screen to fill it to about 75% coverage, then flip the lights to 12/12. I continue to tuck and spread branches until I see buds forming. Once I have bud formation, I stop spreading the branches and allow the buds to begin growing up through the screen. If you time it right, you will get about 12-18" buds from the screen to the top at harvest. This allows me to keep the lights at the optimum height from the buds and canopy.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 14, 2014)

Another note: Barneys Pineapple Chunk gets really woody and leggy so you have to stay right on the branch bending as you can only bend branches that are very young and slender. As soon as they get any size and age on them, the branches become very stiff and woody, and will break rather than bend. I would not do PC as an SOG setup because of the way it gets very branchy and leggy as it grows.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2014)

Whether it is a lot of light or not depends on what the plasmas will cover.  I really know nothing about plasma lights--could you give us a link or some info to the ones you are using?  A 600W in a 5 x 5 space is underlit.  It does not matter that it is directly over the table, it produces 90,000 lumens and those 90K of lumens do and will disburse throughout the entire space.  So depending on exactly how much the plasmas will cover, you may still be underlit, or just at minimum lighting.

How many plants you put into a given area depends on how you want to grow.  It is also somewhat dependent on the strain you are growing, too.  Hush has given you 2 examples of how different plants react to different training methods.  Some take well to scrog, some not so much, some take to SOG, some not so much.  Unless you are doing a scrog, I would remove the screen as it can be an encumbrance if you need to get to plants on the interior of the screen.

Are these fem seeds?


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 15, 2014)

Feminized seeds.  The plasma has a 2x2 footprint to 3x3  in veg.  In flower you use as supplemental IM shooting for 10% of lght to be from plasmas in flower.  Only using 1/2 of each plasma for max coverage.  IM only planning on using 4x4 area cause it's only 600  open hood.  Plasmas are vented.  If temp is problem I can add more air circulation above canopy to fuel mass of air needed for heat Evac.  Without wind burning plants.  I need to get Azomax and some sns products.  Pick up soil.  Got plenty of nutrients.  Need a bene product.  Unless I can source it.  And grab some h&g roots excel.  Think that's about it.trade some of my indoor to friend forRex some new Ph and EC  pens.  I got a hydro rez monitor and would love to package it back up and put in closet.  To delicate and to many wires, won't do small sample either.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 15, 2014)

I have learned to get what you need before starting I live nearly 2 hours from city.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2014)

I am an hour and a half away from the city, but don't frequent the growing store there anyway.  I love Amazon Prime.  I can get a whole lot of stuff shipped 2-day for free.


----------

